# Had To Shoot A Bear This Morning...



## Dave Hadden (Apr 11, 2012)

I really didn't want to but it was hanging around a fast food outlet terrorizing children, so I had no choice. Hard to see one of nature's magnificent creatures go bad like that though.




Take care.


----------



## Fifelaker (Apr 11, 2012)

All I get is a red X.


----------



## tree md (Apr 12, 2012)

Yogie!!!


----------



## CentaurG2 (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks to be a little on the small side. Better throw him back.


----------



## derwoodii (Apr 13, 2012)

dam pedo bears make me sick hope he suffered some


----------



## Gologit (Apr 13, 2012)




----------

